# D&RGW stock car end hatch



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi

I'm building a Fn3 D&RGW stock car, and currently working on the end hatch door. The hatch is in the middle and slides down, its seems a bit big for a viewing window to check the stock, but much to small to get them in and out.

Does anyone know what's its for?

The Accucraft picture of the AMS car below shows the hatch on the end.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

The small door in the end is call a lumber door, and was used for loading lumber stick by stick in the days before forklifts and the like. Without it the board lenght was limited to the length from one end to the far side of the door opening. Even shorter lengths were loaded from the end as the flow was all one directional and t worked better. Stock cars had them to give the car more use year round rather than just during the stock rushes.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great, I knew that used stock car for anything they could, I just assumed the 'lumber door' was for the stock, not the other uses. 

Thanks for that 
Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

End doors were also used by cattlemen to quiet cows in transit as seen in old weatern movies....


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker, 
Would you please list a few of those movies?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah gee, being a train nut I have snippets of memories ... might have been Jimmy Stewart on Night Passage (oh gosh, I hope that;s right...) 
I can remember one where a cow went to her knees and the wrangler got her up as the car rocked and the other beasts looked meanacingly close... 

There was a thread of train movies a while back, maybe sharper minds can give you names. 

John


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't think that scene was in Night Passage. At least I don't remember it being in that particular movie.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Did say 'might' 
A fav anyway. 
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Oct 2013 11:30 AM 
Ah gee, being a train nut I have snippets of memories ... might have been Jimmy Stewart on Night Passage (oh gosh, I hope that;s right...) 
I can remember one where a cow went to her knees and the wrangler got her up as the car rocked and the other beasts looked meanacingly close... 

There was a thread of train movies a while back, maybe sharper minds can give you names. 

John 

John,

When this "end door" subject came up, that scene you describe flashed back to me. I can't "resemble" the movie either.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish I knew what movie you were thinking of. But I can't recall a scene like that.

Maybe one of the "train" movies I haven't watched much like Union Pacific, or Santa Fe. Or one I must have missed









I remember a D&RGW boxcar end door being used at the beginning of Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade. Filmed on the Cumbres & Toltec. I think Young Indy climbs through one and maybe another one was shot at?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt, 
I'm pretty sure the movie is older than you are. 

I think the story line was about the first time shipping cattle to market by rail and they needed a healthy load. 

John


----------

